# How soon do you START YOUR NEXT BOOK after launching your last one?



## Mikeyboy_esq (Mar 7, 2017)

Just launched my 2nd book a week ago (it's a short self-publishing guide), and now I'm trying to decide whether to spend my time promoting it for a few months or just concentrate on writing my next book (I still need to pick a topic).  I'm curious to hear how soon other authors start on their next book after launching your last book.


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 8, 2017)

I guess that depends on you really... Personally I would wait a while and put all of my effort and attention into promoting the currant book but...


----------



## RikWriter (Mar 8, 2017)

I start immediately.  I take maybe two or three weeks to plot and then start writing.  You can market and plot/write at the same time.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 9, 2017)

Generally I begin my next project a week or two after the previous. It's usually enough time for me to tie up loose ends, put in beta-reader/editor suggestions, and make sure my next plot structure is iron-clad.


----------



## who me? (May 6, 2017)

Mikeyboy_esq said:


> Just launched my 2nd book a week ago (it's a short self-publishing guide), and now I'm trying to decide whether to spend my time promoting it for a few months or just concentrate on writing my next book (I still need to pick a topic).  I'm curious to hear how soon other authors start on their next book after launching your last book.




it depends whether you are going to market the first book well or ignore it

it also depends on whether the author has a day job too 
and maybe a family and kids fighting for some of his time


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 13, 2017)

Depends, but in general, the sooner I get started, the better.

Often, for a series, after finishing one novel, I begin the first few chapters of the next, especially as I have the character voice, momentum and next storyline foremost in my thoughts. This is especially valuable if I am moving to a project unrelated to the series so, when I return to that series, it is much easier to get into the story and flow and character(s) than if I were to be starting from a blank page.


----------

